# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  .•●❤ دعاء سريع الإجابه❤•●•

## مجد0

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين     بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين     بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين     بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين     بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين      برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين      بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين      بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن       بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين       بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين       بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين       بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين       بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين         برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين   بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين     بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو مجد*

*ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## نبراس النور

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.
__
_

----------


## مجد0

أشكركم على المرور الأكثر من رائع
(إم الحلوين)(نبراس النور)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## s3ana

الله يرحم والديك والله عندي هم مثقل على صدري 
مشكوره

----------


## amerah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## بنت سيهات

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

*اللهم بحق الحسين ورضيع الحسين فرج همنا واكشف غمنا واقضي حوائجنا جميعا وبالاخص*
*( الاخت مجد )*
*أسألكم الدعاء جميعا بقضاء حوائجي*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## مجد0

اللهم إقضي حاجه كل محتاج
يارب يارب يارب

----------


## شوق المحبة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين..*


*مــ ش ــكوورة خ ــيتوو ..*


*ج ــعله في ميزان أع ــمالكِ ..*


*مووفقة دوووم ..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
**
*

----------


## مجد0

اللهم لاتخيب من دعاك بحق محمد وآل البيت ا لأطهار

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عاشقة الوردي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

*آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء* 

*آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء* 

*آمن يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه و يكشف السوء* 

*يارب بحق الحسين و صدره مكسور بحوافر الخيول الاعوجييه* 

*شااافي مرضى المؤمنين و المؤمنات و لا سيما مريضنا ياالله* 

*شافيه و عافيه و كما تطهر الثوب الابيض من الدنس* 

*و يا الله يا آرحم الرحمين و نسآلكم االدعاء* 

*و رحم الله والديج آختي على هالدعاء*

*قضاء الله حووائجكم بحق العترة الطاااااهره*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعظمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسين بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاً عند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر*
* أو هو أقرب من ذلك*
* يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان*
* الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.*





*في ميزان اعمالك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.

_

----------


## مجد0

أشكر لكم المرور الرائع

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعظمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسين بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاً عند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر
أو هو أقرب من ذلك
يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان
الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*



*يسلموو ع آلطرح يالغلا ،،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،*

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعظمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسين بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاً عند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر*
*أو هو أقرب من ذلك*
*يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان*
*الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.*





*في ميزان اعمالك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عشقي القران

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين*]

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## MOONY

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين     بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين     بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين     بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين     بـعظمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين      برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين      بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين      بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن       بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين       بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين       بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين       بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين       بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين         برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين   بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين     بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## مجد0

*اللهم إني أسألك بحق هذا الدعاء وعظمته عندك أن تقضي حاجه كل من عبر الموضوع وقرأه وتوفقهم لكل خير*

----------


## الدموع

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## أموله

*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين*
*بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين*
*بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين*
*بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين*
*بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين*
*بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين*
*بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين*
*بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين*
*بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين*
*بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين*
*بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين*
*بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين*
*بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين*
*بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين*
*بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين*
*بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين*
*شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين*
*فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين*
*إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين*
*يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله*
*بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
إلهي بأنوار الحسين بأسرار الحســـــــين
بأـثار الحســـــــــــين بعلــوم الحســـــين
بإحاطة الحســـــــين بــقدرة الحســـــين
بقوة الحســـــــــــــــين بـعضمة الحسين
بمنزلة الحســـــــين برتبـــة الحــســين
بمقام الحســــــــين بقرب الحســــــين
بمعاجز الحســين بفضائل الحســــــين
بكرامات الحسن بعبــــــادة الحسين
بـــــأذكار الحسين بقراءة الحســــــين
بمصيبة الحسين بنحر الحســــــــين
بشيبة الحســين بصدر الحســـــــين
بغربة الحســـــــين بوحدة الحســـــين
بعطش الحســــين برزية الحســــين
بالدمـــــاء السائلات من أجل الحسين
بجد الحسين بوالد الحسين
بأم الحسين بذرية الحسين
شافي مرضى المحبين للحسين
فرج هموم وغموم وكروب المتوسلين بالحسين
إغفر ذنوب المستشفعين إليك بالحسين
يـــاوجيهاًعند الله إشفع لنا عند الله
بحق أول قطرة من دم رضيع الحسين فرج عنا فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك يامحمد ياعلي ياعلي يامحمد إكفيانا فإنكما كافيان وإنصرانا فإنكما ناصران يامولانا ياصاحب الزمان الغوث الغوث الغوث أدركنا أدركنا أدركنا الساعة الساعة الساعة العجل العجل العجل برحمتك يا أرحم اراحمين.
__
_

----------

